# outdoor or Indoor range? which do you prefer?



## uncsabreman

Hello all, 
This is the first post I've made on Handgunforum.net, so Hello all! I love the discussion candor and passion here...

On to my question: does anyone find they shoot better and/or prefer an indoor or outdoor range? I normally shoot in an indoor range, but the lighting I find isn't ever as good as natural light when it comes to me gaining a good sight picture. Anyone else have a similar experience?

Thanks


----------



## pic

Is the issue ? the ability to see the targets or lining up your pistol sights. 

Indoor ranges have been scrutinized lately about air quality concerns.


----------



## MoMan

I have access to both at my club, I prefer outdoor whenever I can. I even shoot outdoors most of the time in the winter. I shoot indoors only when absolutely necessary!!


----------



## andymidplains

I shoot indoors about once every 65 years.


----------



## SailDesign

Outdoors in the summer unless the humidity is unbearable, but Oh, Crap indoors in the winter. Negative single digits and shooting do not spell "enjoyable"..

Of course, that means I shoot more rifle in the summer and pistol in the winter, but the balance is fine anyway.


----------



## Goldwing

I shoot outdoors, so far without exception. There is a large indoor range being built nearby so that could change this coming winter.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck

Indoors - Texas summers suck - and the summer is like 6 months long dude!!


----------



## Goldwing

Shipwreck said:


> Indoors - Texas summers suck - and the summer is like 6 months long dude!!


I had the pleasure of spending a couple of years in Texas. I would trade a Texas summer for a Wisconsin winter any time!

GW

EDIT: And there goes post 1000.


----------



## WCDUB

I prefer outdoors.Quiet,fresh air,private,safer,shoot any gun I want(pistol,shotgun)any way I want(fast/slow,etc). I have all 
the usual dislikes of indoor ranges-noise,bad air,safety concerns,
can't shoot 00 buck,can't pick up my brass,can't mag dump,etc.
As soon as I walk into an indoor range,my blood pressure shoots 
up! So, I drive 30 miles to shoot outdoors(even in winter),though
there is an indoor range about 10 minutes from my home.


----------



## pic

N


WCDUB said:


> I prefer outdoors.Quiet,fresh air,private,safer,shoot any gun I want(pistol,shotgun)any way I want(fast/slow,etc). I have all
> the usual dislikes of indoor ranges-noise,bad air,safety concerns,
> can't shoot 00 buck,can't pick up my brass,can't mag dump,etc.
> As soon as I walk into an indoor range,my blood pressure shoots
> up! So, I drive 30 miles to shoot outdoors(even in winter),though
> there is an indoor range about 10 minutes from my home.


Great input, be safe,
Pic


----------



## pic

goldwing said:


> I shoot outdoors, so far without exception. There is a large indoor range being built nearby so that could change this coming winter.
> 
> GW


New sounds good, safety modernization is the key. I would check it out, if it weren't to expensive . Expensive is arbitrary to ones means


----------



## JonG

I prefer... One that is less than 45 minutes away. Which there aren't.


----------



## pic

goldwing said:


> I had the pleasure of spending a couple of years in Texas. I would trade a Texas summer for a Wisconsin winter any time!
> 
> GW
> 
> EDIT: And there goes post 1000.


Congrats on the 1000 posts. Learned and very informative, humor, but easy on the sensitive material. Lol
Thanks
Pic


----------



## Goldwing

pic said:


> Congrats on the 1000 posts. Learned and very informative, humor, but easy on the sensitive material. Lol
> Thanks
> Pic


Thanks Pic! I look forward to my time surfing here.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy

There are a lot of shooting ranges within a reasonable distance of my home... at least eight of them that I can think of right off the top. Only three are outdoor. I prefer indoor ranges for the type of shooting I do (I run drills instead of just punching paper targets). Two of the ranges I have used allow draw and fire exercises with live ammo. One of those is a new range, five miles away, and is one of the larges indoor ranges in the nation.

Outdoor is fine for long range work, but for handgun defensive work, there are only two types of ranges I like to use. One is indoor, as I already mentioned, and the other is the type that is used for formal training and allows close work with berms for backstops. Those are nearly always outdoor. The range I mentioned that is five miles from my home is excellent for my purposes (no berms, of course).


----------



## acepilot

Summer or winter?


----------



## Goldwing

Looks like north of Highway 8 to me. That is Wisconsin, right? Must have been in March.

GW


----------



## berettatoter

I prefer to shoot outside. Ambient light is way better than indoor lighting for me.


----------



## Donn

Shooting is like baseball, meant to be done outside in the day time, preferably when it's warm.


----------



## Bisley

I have access to one outdoor range and one indoor range. The outdoor range is fine, if you don't want to shoot beyond 200 yards, and if you get there at daylight to beat the crowd. The indoor range is a royal pain in the butt for an experienced shooter, because the people who run it treat everyone like a potential mass murderer, charge way too much, and don't maintain the equipment very well. I understand the need to be careful and make a profit, but it is aggravating, so I avoid it. A little bit of personality would make everything more palatable, but none of the proprietors have any. More competition would make both ranges better.

The company I worked for, before I retired, owned an isolated tract of land that was perfect for a 300 yard shooting range, and several of us put a bench out there and pushed up some dirt mounds to catch bullets and made some target stands at various distances. It was a great place to practice, and convenient to me, because I was usually alone. But, I lost it when I retired, so now I practice a lot less at the public range, which has been closed for repairs for a month, due to storms and flooding. I avoid the indoor range, but I would probably like one for pistols, if it was well-run.


----------



## chip2

There is both an indoor and an outdoor range within reasonable distance from my house. I like the outdoor range because it's cheaper, but the range officer who is usually there on Saturday is a bit cranky. I like the indoor range because I don't have to wait for a cease fire to check my target (they have an electric target retrieval system). The indoor range is brand new, and has a state-of-the-art ventilation system, so air quality is not an issue. The lighting is adequate. Crowding is also not an issue at the indoor range. There are 10 shooting lanes, and there are rarely more than 3 or 4 other people there when I am shooting. I don't shoot rifles there however, because it's only 25 yards.


----------



## uncsabreman

pic said:


> Is the issue ? the ability to see the targets or lining up your pistol sights.
> 
> Indoor ranges have been scrutinized lately about air quality concerns.


the issue is lining up the sights. i've decided to add a HiViz light pipe and see how that helps. I'll have it next week and report back


----------



## boatdoc173

pic said:


> Is the issue ? the ability to see the targets or lining up your pistol sights.
> 
> Indoor ranges have been scrutinized lately about air quality concerns.


just hold your breath @pic--LOL


----------



## boatdoc173

chip2 said:


> There is both an indoor and an outdoor range within reasonable distance from my house. I like the outdoor range because it's cheaper, but the range officer who is usually there on Saturday is a bit cranky. I like the indoor range because I don't have to wait for a cease fire to check my target (they have an electric target retrieval system). The indoor range is brand new, and has a state-of-the-art ventilation system, so air quality is not an issue. The lighting is adequate. Crowding is also not an issue at the indoor range. There are 10 shooting lanes, and there are rarely more than 3 or 4 other people there when I am shooting. I don't shoot rifles there however, because it's only 25 yards.


the air quality issue Pic mentioned is with older indoor ranges I think. WE have access to one old range, one newer range and one brand new state of the art ranges. I love the newer ranges--the air is much more clean and I do not have to wait for time outs to change targets. Also the one outdoor range in our area is really old, not cared for and expensive--3 strikes--they are out


----------



## uncsabreman

Just an update since I mounted my HiViz front sight and have put some rounds through it. The sight definitely does help some, as well as dry practice with my grip and some tactical drills. Thanks all for your input and advice


----------



## buckmark65

outdoor for sure ..


----------



## SouthernBoy

chip2 said:


> There is both an indoor and an outdoor range within reasonable distance from my house. I like the outdoor range because it's cheaper, but the range officer who is usually there on Saturday is a bit cranky. I like the indoor range because I don't have to wait for a cease fire to check my target (they have an electric target retrieval system). The indoor range is brand new, and has a state-of-the-art ventilation system, so air quality is not an issue. The lighting is adequate. Crowding is also not an issue at the indoor range. There are 10 shooting lanes, and there are rarely more than 3 or 4 other people there when I am shooting. I don't shoot rifles there however, because it's only 25 yards.


The indoor range I mentioned that is five miles from my house has two 25-yard ranges, one 50-yard range, and one 100-yard range. It also has archery* and shooting rooms for LE and security training. It's big.

* It was initially slated to have archery but I don't know if that is still going to be the case.


----------



## Bisley

SouthernBoy said:


> The indoor range I mentioned that is five miles from my house has two 25-yard ranges, one 50-yard range, and one 100-yard range. It also has archery* and shooting rooms for LE and security training. It's big.
> 
> * It was initially slated to have archery but I don't know if that is still going to be the case.


What do they charge for a non-member session?

Just curious, because I've wondered if such a range could be a practical business venture - not for me, but for a real business man. I suppose you would have to sell guns and accessories, have training opportunities, etc. It would be the kind of place I would like, if run properly, but I'm guessing the business aspects would be daunting.


----------



## joepeat

I prefer outdoors.


----------



## desertman

The Sonoran Desert. Oh, and for the record the only thing I leave behind is foot prints.


----------



## joepeat

desertman said:


> The Sonoran Desert. Oh, and for the record the only thing I leave behind is foot prints.


Someone said they found one of your Hillary Clinton campaign buttons there.


----------



## desertman

joepeat said:


> Someone said they found one of your Hillary Clinton campaign buttons there.


Not very likely! I don't think you'll find too many of them in Arizona either. Maybe as targets but that's about it. Still, I wouldn't leave them out in the desert. I detest those who litter. You'd be surprised at what you find out there. Especially in places where you think nobody has ever set foot on.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Any range will do right about now since the only one I used around here has now closed. There is an outdoor place not far away but they have a wall of rules that make me not want to visit it. It looks like I will be taking trips to surrounding towns to shoot unless I can do it on a friend's property who lives just outside of the city limits.


----------



## Donn

Shooting's like golf or baseball, meant to be played outside in the daytime.


----------



## pic

muckaleewarrior said:


> Any range will do right about now since the only one I used around here has now closed. There is an outdoor place not far away but they have a wall of rules that make me not want to visit it. It looks like I will be taking trips to surrounding towns to shoot unless I can do it on a friend's property who lives just outside of the city limits.


RULES ?? For handguns !!! They must be crazy, lol.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

pic said:


> RULES ?? For handguns !!! They must be crazy, lol.


Compared to the range I used to go to it's crazy. You aren't even allowed to double tap at this place. They are crazy and I don't plan on going!


----------



## pic

muckaleewarrior said:


> Compared to the range I used to go to it's crazy. You aren't even allowed to double tap at this place. They are crazy and I don't plan on going!


I see your point. Do they explain why they don't allow double tap ?

Probably , some irresponsible shooters ruined it for the responsible majority.
:smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy

Bisley said:


> What do they charge for a non-member session?
> 
> Just curious, because I've wondered if such a range could be a practical business venture - not for me, but for a real business man. I suppose you would have to sell guns and accessories, have training opportunities, etc. It would be the kind of place I would like, if run properly, but I'm guessing the business aspects would be daunting.


You can opt for a flat money billing fee on a credit card for unlimited range use or pay as you go. When I go by myself, it's $20 and hour. When I go with my usual neighbor friend (he has the unlimited membership), it costs me $10 per hour because we share a lane.

The man who started this range used to managed the NRA headquarters range. Here's the link.

Elite Shooting Sports LLC, William County, Virginia


----------



## CW

Nice weather - outdoor

Bad weather - indoor


----------



## Babbalou1956

I much prefer an outdoor range. I can't shoot past 25 yards at my indoor range. Can't roll cans, shoot water balloons, etc. Can't shoot rapid fire or double tap so I have no idea how quickly I can shoot accurately with any of my guns. And it's LOUD. Big concrete box with no acoustic tiles anywhere. I wear earplugs under earmuffs & I can take about 25 minutes before my ears hurt. But it sure beats having no place to shoot at all. And it's nice when it's cold, windy or rainy. I'm looking around for an outdoor range within 40 miles. So far just found places to shoot skeet & they're very expensive.


----------



## bluewave

I have only been shooting pistols for the last few months. I have an outdoor range 10 minutes away and there is an indoor range about 40 minutes away. So far I have only shot on the outdoor range. I am 80 and have had to give up most of my outdoor activities. However, shooting is one thing I can still do. I have really enjoyed being able to get outdoors again. It definitely gets hot in Texas but in the hot weather I go as soon as the range opens and shoot for about 1 1/2 hrs. And during the week I normally have the range to myself which I also like a lot. I can take my time and it really is nice......I have a .38 S & W with a laser and plan on going to the indoor range to shoot it. Otherwise, I plan on shooting outdoors.


----------



## noway2

Most indoor ranges that I've been to have a shoot from the bench requirement, meaning no draw from concealment, etc. Some ranges both indoor and outdoor even have a shot per second rule. While it is an understandable safety issue, it does preclude a lot of forms of more advanced practice, while especially haven taken some training, is much more beneficial to me as compared to plinking holes in paper and trying for single shot accuracy.

What I'm leading up to is a long way of saying that I've been to one outdoor range where each shooter was enclosed in tall berms and hence there was not the safety issue as you would have at an indoor range or a multiple user area outdoor one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shady

uncsabreman said:


> Hello all,
> This is the first post I've made on Handgunforum.net, so Hello all! I love the discussion candor and passion here...
> 
> On to my question: does anyone find they shoot better and/or prefer an indoor or outdoor range? I normally shoot in an indoor range, but the lighting I find isn't ever as good as natural light when it comes to me gaining a good sight picture. Anyone else have a similar experience?
> 
> Thanks


Even though your thread is a year and a half old and you may not even post here anymore, I would like to comment on your great question.

I would love to shoot at outdoor ranges. Just seems more natural, you know, shootin outside in the wilderness and all that. But the closest range open to the public is over an hour drive away.

I go to the indoor range here in Tampa. It is okay but noisy. I do like the target motors that retrieve and take your targets out to any specific distance you want. I don;t have to keep walking backand forth this way.


----------



## desertman

I like to go out into the middle of nowhere, and wake up the dead where no one will hear me.


----------

